# milk jugs



## raybo2000 (Sep 9, 2010)

does anyone know where you can buy milk jugs 1/2 gallon or1 gallon we are getting more milk and need contaners


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 9, 2010)

raybo2000 said:
			
		

> does anyone know where you can buy milk jugs 1/2 gallon or1 gallon we are getting more milk and need contaners


Not sure where to find new, unused milk jugs, but consider the fact that even if you do find them, you'll have to buy them perpetually...  Once a plastic milk jug has held milk, it pretty much has to be thrown out -- you should never, ever re-use a milk jug.

We always use quart-sized glass canning jars..  They can be sterilized and re-used time and again.

If it's 1/2gal or 1gal size you're looking for specifically, Ball and Mason make those sizes too.  They're harder to find, but they do exist.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 9, 2010)

In Ohio, you can get them at Buehlers grocery store. So maybe try some grocery stores in your area.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

i use, and reuse, wide mouthed quart jars..and i just got some half gallon jars also.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2010)

We re-use milk jugs now and then.  We just wash them REALLY well and do a bleach rinse.  I typically try to use water or tea jugs if we need a jug though.

I had a source online for new milk jugs, but it was wholesale only I think.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

I use either half gallon or quart Mason jars, you can get plastic lids for them that are a lot easier than the canning lids. I didn't have any trouble finding half gallon jars around here, they had them with all the other canning jars/supplies at our local Rural King.


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 10, 2010)

I hate plastic..... i wont buy anything in plastic... I use 1/2 gal glass mason jars for all our milk.... Easy to clean and reuse.... I also like to use Adams Natural Peanutbutter  jars they have nice wide mouths and it's glass 

If your in the PNW there's a place near Battleground, Wa thats sells plastic jugs.... gal,  1/2  gal, qrts too... 


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2010)

We reuse plastic jugs for the milk I freeze for the next kid crop.....they haven't complained yet about the taste. 

(I bleach them good first, of course....)


----------



## Rebbetzin (Sep 11, 2010)

I use quart and half gallon canning jars. Right from the bucket to a canning jar.The wide mouth jars work great with milking filters.  I like glass.  Easy to clean and sterilze.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 11, 2010)

I cannot find 2 qt jars around here rant), or I might use them more often.  I can't keep a ton of quart jars in my fridge (or freezer, for that matter) so that' why I reuse the gallon jugs.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 11, 2010)

Places like Ace Hardware will order the 2 quart jars for you.  You can also find gallon jugs in glass in a beer and winemaking supply store.  I just bought four for $4 each, and you can get lids or rubber stoppers.  Get a bottle brush at the same store and you are good to go for a looooong time!  Or ask about ordering widemouth gallons that you can clean by simply putting your arm in the jar.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 11, 2010)

I got my glass gallon jars from the ladies in the Nursing home kitchen where my MIL worked....they get pickles and the like in them....since they just throw them away when they're empty, I got them for free.  

Point being, if you know anyone who works in a commercial-sized kitchen, you could probably luck into some.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2010)

How recently?  The few places I've asked told me their suppliers switched to plastic!  Even for pickles!  Maybe I should ask some more...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have a TSC nearby?  At the one where I work, we are currently selling pickles in 1 gallon glass jars...I sold 2 to a lady last week just b/c she wanted the glass jars....said she'd feed the pickles to her birds. 

It's been a couple of years since we got our jars, but I am sure there are still some places out there using them.  Good luck in the search.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 12, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Do you have a TSC nearby?  At the one where I work, we are currently selling pickles in 1 gallon glass jars...I sold 2 to a lady last week just b/c she wanted the glass jars....said she'd feed the pickles to her birds.
> 
> It's been a couple of years since we got our jars, but I am sure there are still some places out there using them.  Good luck in the search.


Thanks, I'll call and ask if they have them.


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 21, 2010)

We milk 4 goats daily and use quart jars, wide mouth, they fit perfectly  on our milker. If you are unable to find 1/2 gallon or gallon jars at your local grocery or department store, there are many online vendors from which you can order. You will be able to find a whole variety of sources by searching: 1/2  gallon canning jars

One such source for 1/2 gallon jars is
http://www.canningpantry.com/ball-half-gallon-mason.html


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Sep 21, 2010)

Googled quickly, and I found this: http://www.localamishfarms.com/glass_milk_bottles_for_sale.htm


----------



## freemotion (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a great site, thank you!  I will probably order some eventually.  I love the half gallon bottles with the bpa-free caps!  They will fit so nicely in the fridge, especially when it starts to build up in there....I think those nice square bottles will take up so much less space, and are still easy to handle.

I have to find someone to split an order with me in MA or CT.  A box of 24 half gallon bottles from stanpac is $150 with shipping, so a great deal, but too much for me.  Twelve bottles would give me six gallons of milk storage, plenty for me since I make four gallon batches of cheese.  Anyone interested?  H23?  Not right now, though.  Yet another client lost her job.  Which means I lose another job.  Eeek.


----------

